# Yoda ears?



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

My 6 month girl Harley has decently stiff cartilage, but holds her ears out at a 45 degree angle most of the time unless something got her attention for a second, then they come up. When she runs she puts her ears flat back on her head. Rarely she will grab a shoe or toy and prance towards me with ears up and the one tip flops. She's super cute to me, but I wonder what anyone else thinks.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Time to help her out...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You mean like Rocky's?


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly (9 months) has perfect control over her ears now from standing straight up to doing the 45 deg 'Yoda' thing you are talking about, to laying them flat to her head. I sometimes call her Yoda when she does it actually.

Most of that Yoda stuff happens when she is really happy to see you. It's almost a submissive kind of thing.

I've seen her run fall bore with them up and also with them flat to the back of her head in streamline position.

She is very expressive with those giant ears and like you we think it is super cute.

Every possible position from this








to this








to this


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If they're like the ears I posted or the center one that warpwr posted, you can't "help them out." It's just the way they are.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG, she is SO cute. I don't see what's wrong with her ears. It looks like she has control over them. I love GSD sticky-uppy-big-ears.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

So cute. Shasta does the yoda ears when she gets a treat. toooo funny


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby is 2 and she still has yoda ears about half the time.
I think this happens more with females because they have big 
ears and a smaller head to hold them. JMHO

<<----- just look


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

warpwr said:


> Miss Molly (9 months) has perfect control over her ears now from standing straight up to doing the 45 deg 'Yoda' thing you are talking about, to laying them flat to her head. I sometimes call her Yoda when she does it actually.
> 
> Most of that Yoda stuff happens when she is really happy to see you. It's almost a submissive kind of thing.
> 
> ...


These photos are all of (the same) Miss Molly GSD BTW.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont see anything wrong with her ears. They look fine to me. The yoda ears tend to mean the dog is relaxed. both my dogs (male and female) have 'yoda' ears half the time. They go back when they're getting head scratchies or REALLY enjoying the attention and they perk up when they hear something interesting. The rest of the time they're in the relaxed position just kinda hangin around like satellites waiting to pick up a signal.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i dont see anything wrong with her ears. They look fine to me. The yoda ears tend to mean the dog is relaxed. both my dogs (male and female) have 'yoda' ears half the time. They go back when they're getting head scratchies or REALLY enjoying the attention and they perk up when they hear something interesting. The rest of the time they're in the relaxed position just kinda hangin around like satellites waiting to pick up a signal.


Exactly


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

Cammotwin said:


>


That is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Scarlettsmom said:


> OMG, she is SO cute. I don't see what's wrong with her ears. It looks like she has control over them. I love GSD sticky-uppy-big-ears.


 
:thumbup:


----------

